# CM7 - Continuous loading and then after a reboot everything disappeared / reset



## agenda21 (Dec 29, 2011)

Sorry if this is the wrong forum. If it is can you please tell me where to go? I looked but I don't know where I should post this.

I'm using this firmware on my HP Touchpad 32GB:
update-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-a3.5-fullofbugs

Of course I know 'fullofbugs' means full of bugs. I understand the risks here so please if you could refrain from launching into a diatribe about how I should've known better.

I put android on my touchpad around Christmas 2011 mainly so that I could view Netflix. I regularly alternated between Web OS and Cyanogen for the last 9 months, and everything worked fine. A week or two ago I tried to boot into Cyanogen but nothing happened. The circle with the arrows surrounding the green guy was rotating and did not go away like it normally does. I waited about twenty minutes. Then I did a hard power off and powered the device back on. I booted into cyanogen again and this time everything was gone, all my apps, wireless settings, everything. There was a greeting screen from google as if this was my first time turning it on.

I want to know what happened, if this is a common problem and what if anything I can do to remedy it. I'd also like to know if considering this situation I should stop using CM7 and upgrade to CM9, or some other CM, wipe the old CM7, or just how exactly I should proceed from here. If you could spell it out for me so to speak. Also if I do have to set everything up again, do I get back the apps I paid for? I paid for apps from google and amazon.

Any log files or anything you need let me know. I can connect the touchpad to the computer and get the logs I assume, if I know where to look.

Thanks


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

agenda21 said:


> Sorry if this is the wrong forum. If it is can you please tell me where to go? I looked but I don't know where I should post this.
> 
> I'm using this firmware on my HP Touchpad 32GB:
> update-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-a3.5-fullofbugs
> ...


Well, since no one esle has touched this one, I'll give it a stab. So you had CM7 on your TouchPad for months. At any time during that peroid did you make a nandroid backup using ClockworkMod(cwm)? If you did then all you should have to do is restore that backup and you will be right back where you were when you made it. If you didn't, then to the best of my knowledge, your are done with what you had and need to start over.

At this point it is logical to move on to the latest nightly of CM9. Tell me what you want to do and we will proceed from there.


----------



## agenda21 (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi thanks for your message.



nevertells said:


> At this point it is logical to move on to the latest nightly of CM9. Tell me what you want to do and we will proceed from there.


My main goal is Netflix. We are all using the tablet in the house and when it's in Cyanogen it's 90% being used for Netflix. If CM9 is just as good then I will try that. I read this here from this month that says there are still issues in CM9. From what I recall several months ago there was a later CM7 Netflix issue with hardware decoding making the video crummy and that's why I stayed where I did. It looks like CM9 has some similar problem.


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

That's on the Nook Color, not the Touchpad. The only issue I've had with Netflix playback in CM9 on my Touchpad has been that very rarely, when seeking earlier/later in the video, the screen goes black but audio still plays. I just back out and start playback again, and it picks up where I was trying to seek to. Other than that very rare and minor nuisance, Netflix works flawlessly.


----------



## ncinerate (Sep 20, 2011)

Indeed, netflix is -perfect- on CM9, as is virtually everything else. Really the only thing the current CM9 build lacks is a camera, and that's plenty forgivable (the touchpad camera is absolute garbage even when it's working). Hell, CM9 is so good you'll probably find yourself not even bothering kicking open webOS.


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

I keep seeing post like: load CM7 because the camera works, or this app works... The camera works in webOS, I boot there for Video Skype <<< the only application I go to webOS. VPN also works in webOS, but not CyanogenMod. I don't use my tablet for connections to Corporate networks so this isn't a factor for me.

If your beloved Android app only runs in Gingerbread, well I guess your stuck. There are so many improvements on CM9 Nightly, it's hard to believe anyone would not at least make a backup, then test the water. My recomendation is: 9-20120819 over any CM7.

For those that MUST use CM7, can you reply what features or applications you need there?


----------



## agenda21 (Dec 29, 2011)

Can anyone tell me what to do now to eliminate my bad CM7 and upgrade to CM9? I tried PMing nevertells but the system said he cannot receive private messages. Thanks


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

agenda21 said:


> Can anyone tell me what to do now to eliminate my bad CM7 and upgrade to CM9? I tried PMing nevertells but the system said he cannot receive private messages. Thanks


Rev Kyle details the change from CM7 to CM9 here:





His video shows how to keep what you have in CM7. If you want a clean install, use an ACMEuninstall first. Some of the steps to setup your PC are redundant. I will not detail them here.

If you use ACMEuninstaller first to delete andriod partitions it will check/correct partition damage and reclaim space from lost fragments. I would recommend that as you have a bad CM7. I've seen sick CM7 that was a result of compromised partions/file structure.

Also the video is showing it's age, here are some variations you should consider:

- use the ACMEinstaller3 instead of ACMEinstaller2. This will give you a little more system space, in case you will be going up to CM10 in the future.

The ACME files can be had here: http://goo.im/devs/j...mtouchpad/tools​- consider using CM9 nightly (last was 20120903) instead of CM9 alpha 2. Many item improvements and fixes over several months will make for a better experience.
http://goo.im/devs/c...derloin/nightly >>> rename to _*update-cm-9-20120903-NIGHTLY-tenderloin.zip *_​<< rename NOT required on ACMEinstaller3 >>​- use the latest GAPPS for ICS (currently 20120429)
http://goo.im/gapps >>> MUST rename to _*update-gaaps-ics-20120429-signed.zip *_​<< rename required >>​- some file paths, if not all have changed from those in the video or on the CM9 alpha 2 OP, or the CM9 Nightly OP.
Recovery here: http://goo.im/devs/j...uchpad/recovery​MoBoot here: http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/moboot​
When you are ready:
configure PC Novacom drivers as required (you should already have this from your CM7 install)
download ACMEuninstaller & ACMEinstaller3
download the 4 .zip files (MoBoot, CWM, CM9-Nightly, GAPPS)
connect Touchpad USB cable to PC and boot to webOS
In webOS, USB connection to create a cminstall folder (as you did with CM7)
copy the 4 .zip files to cminstall folder (MoBoot, CWM, CM9-Nightly, GAPPS<renamed>).
properly eject HP Touchpad USB connection
reboot TP to Novacom Palm Bootie (large USB symbol after <Vol-Up> + Power On)
execute the command line for ACMEinstaller3: >>> novacom.exe boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller3 (enter)
Touchpad will reboot, you may disconnect USB cable once reboot occurs.
Success will load to CM9 and launch the gapps wizard to establish your Play Store account.

TIP: You may not want it to automatically restore. By not selecting this option, you can then select what you want loaded later. Do this to avoid everything you had used prior being auto downloaded on wizard completion.​
Configure your new CM9









My appologies to any Developer OP in advance. I give only links at goo.im. Use at your own risk.

_SORRY for posting paths to file links, but with all the dead links out there & devs not updating their OP... what's a body to do?_

_*My special "Thank you!" to jcsullins for your archive of several of these files (and more) in your dev path on goo.im







*_


----------



## agenda21 (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks I will try that when I can and report back.


----------



## agenda21 (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi ZZed, Thank you for your instructions! I wrote seven months ago that I would try them and report back. Unfortunately life caught up with me and for the last seven months I did not change my Touchpad. This weekend however I finally got around to playing with it. I decided to go with CM10 instead of CM9. Initially I had a very difficult time because Windows would not recognize the Touchpad when it was in USB drive mode. For the benefit of everyone (and myself should I forget in the future) here is what I did to get rid of CM7 and install CM10.

It's important for anyone reading this to recognize that the latest CM10 files are constantly changing, and these instructions only reflect my own experience. If you are interested in upgrading to CM10 you should absorb the thread in the link below which is continually updated:
[ROM] [04/18] How to install jcsullins CM10 Unofficial Preview Builds Edited 4/19/13 - HP Touchpad - RootzWiki

*1. I installed the Novacom drivers from Palm, Inc.*

Because I was working from a different computer, Windows 7 x64, I had to start from scratch. I recalled that when I had installed CM7 I extracted the Novacom drivers from the latest WebOS doctor. So I found out the version of WebOS I had, 3.0.5, and then I looked up the corresponding WebOS doctor file here.

In my case the file was webosdoctorp305hstnhwifi.jar. Once I downloaded that file I renamed it temporarily to webosdoctorp305hstnhwifi.jar.zip. I then opened the zip and went into the resources directory and extracted NovacomInstaller_x64.msi from it. If you are using a 32-bit version of Windows you would need to extract NovacomInstaller_x86.msi instead. As it turns out these Novacom installer files are the same in 3.0.4 of the doctor, so take that for whatever it's worth.

```
fcd06c0d874a3d994efd6cea30816ea184524920 *NovacomInstaller_x86.msi<br />
7bb80d9f51dc8a76a62a312e60cb2ff3a6ee817f *NovacomInstaller_x64.msi
```
*2. I put the Touchpad in recovery mode and ran ACMEUninstaller*

I downloaded ACMEInstaller3 and ACMEUninstaller from developer James Sullins' online storage at http://goo.im/devs/j...mtouchpad/tools and I moved them to the same directory as the novacom.exe file (C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc).

```
8eef03c5270676df37312cba38d2331a9edc19aa *ACMEInstaller3<br />
e4f5d513c93bbd31b45fec34fd4be5b73cada019 *ACMEUninstaller
```
To get into recovery mode from WebOS I went to 'Settings > Device Info > Reset Options' and chose to reboot. As soon as the screen went dark I held down the volume up button until the big USB icon appeared on the screen.

I connected the touchpad via USB and from an administrator command prompt I ran:

```
pushd "c:\Program Files\Palm, Inc"<br />
novacom.exe boot [URL=mem://]mem://[/URL] < ACMEUninstaller
```
*3. I dealt with some shenanigans getting USB drive mode to work*

Initially the touchpad just flat out refused to be recognized as a USB drive. I'm really not sure of the reasons for this or even how I solved it but here's the relevant details. The touchpad was connected to the computer, had booted to WebOS and I chose the USB drive option. When the USB drive did not appear in my computer I checked in Windows' Disk Management (diskmgmt.msc) and saw the drive was offline, apparently due to an administrative policy. I am aware of this and usually I can online a disk manually but with the touchpad I couldn't. I did notice the readonly bit was set so I cleared it.

```
DISKPART> select disk 8<br />
<br />
Disk 8 is now the selected disk.<br />
<br />
DISKPART> online disk<br />
<br />
Virtual Disk Service error:<br />
The object is not found.<br />
<br />
DISKPART> attributes disk<br />
Current Read-only State : Yes<br />
Read-only  : Yes<br />
Boot Disk  : No<br />
Pagefile Disk  : No<br />
Hibernation File Disk  : No<br />
Crashdump Disk  : No<br />
Clustered Disk  : No<br />
<br />
DISKPART> attributes disk clear readonly<br />
<br />
Disk attributes cleared successfully.
```
I tried several times after that to online the disk without success. My computer does not allow me to do a software disconnect of the Palm device so I disconnected the TP physically and reconnected (choosing USB drive again) but nothing happened. I thought maybe I couldn't online it because I didn't reboot Windows after installing the Novacom drivers, so I disconnected the TP and rebooted Windows. I reconnected the USB cable, chose USB Drive in the touchpad, but no change. I still could not online the disk. I tried disconnecting and reconnecting and that whole thing several times after that but no change. Each time I disconnected I saw the ouch that hurts message on the TP, then I would reconnect and choose the USB drive option again. None of that changed anything.

Next I turned off the administrative policies preventing automounting, thinking that might have something to do with it:

```
DISKPART> automount enable<br />
<br />
Automatic mounting of new volumes enabled.<br />
<br />
DISKPART> san<br />
<br />
SAN Policy  : Offline All<br />
<br />
DISKPART> san POLICY=OnlineAll<br />
<br />
DiskPart successfully changed the SAN policy for the current operating system.
```
I rebooted both Windows and WebOS at that point. After they both had booted up I connected the USB cable and chose USB drive again in the TP but still no change, the disk showed as offline and would not online ("The object is not found."). At this point I ran as an administrator the command *mountvol /E *then physically disconnected the USB cable, reconnected it and chose USB drive in the TP. Still offline, but this time when I tried the online disk command it worked. The USB drive came online with a drive letter.

Now why that worked, or appeared to work, I don't know. I wonder if maybe what happened is behind the scenes every time you do a physical USB disconnect the WebOS operating system runs fsck or does some sort of check or repair or something and maybe that time I got lucky. Or maybe mountvol /E (Re-enables automatic mounting of new volumes) did it. No idea.

*4. I put the Touchpad in USB drive mode and copied over the needed files.*

I downloaded the latest version of CM10, CWM6 and moboot from James Sullins' online storage:
CWM6: http://goo.im/devs/j...uchpad/recovery
CM10: http://goo.im/devs/j...ouchpad/preview
moboot: http://goo.im/devs/j...ouchpad/testing
I then went to the gapps online storage and looked up the right version of gapps for CM10.0.x and downloaded that.

```
84fca46ca2589b25cf45cc4ae89419a33820f530 *cm-10-20130418-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-FOR_LIMITED_TESTING_ONLY_CAM.zip<br />
34f66d3a666698b357def779e3e792831ee363a8 *gapps-jb-20121011-signed.zip<br />
741223f1b4fef5583087acc0bcebcf39d269361a *moboot_038-tenderloin.zip<br />
a1b58a88942dd368f471b5775e0865224c880779 *update-CWM6_tenderloin-20121215.zip
```
I copied those four files to the cminstall directory on the touchpad's USB drive.

*5. I put the Touchpad in recovery mode and ran ACMEInstaller3*

Despite my computer not letting me eject the Palm device it turns out it does let me eject the USB drive. It showed the USB drive on a submenu of the Palm device when I clicked on the removable devices icon in the systray.

I put the Touchpad in recovery mode again by going to 'Settings > Device Info > Reset Options' and choosing to reboot, then when the screen went dim I held down the volume up button (you may hear the volume up sound repeatedly for a few seconds if you do it too early) until the big USB icon came on the screen.

From an administrator command prompt I ran:

```
novacom.exe boot [URL=mem://]mem://[/URL] < ACMEInstaller3
```
That installer appeared to work well but I noticed in the output on the Touchpad that there was some problem installing gapps. It found gapps but then the next line said it didn't .. or something. I don't know what happened but I knew the gapps zip failed to install.

*6. I installed gapps*

Not sure why I had to do this part separately. I thought with the ACMEInstaller3 that you didn't have to prefix filenames in the cminstall directory with "update-" but really I'm not sure about that and maybe that was the problem, that I didn't prefix the gapp file with the word update. Anyway..

I rebooted and at the moboot menu on startup I chose clockwork recovery. I installed from the sd card, chose the cminstall directory and the gapps file and it installed.

*7. Testing out CM10, yay*

I'm watching Netflix and doing a few other things. Pretty neat. One thing I haven't been able to figure out is how I can restore all the apps I had downloaded on my CM7, like if there's a way to do that or google keeps a record of it or something.



Zzed said:


> Success will load to CM9 and launch the gapps wizard to establish your Play Store account.
> 
> TIP: You may not want it to automatically restore. By not selecting this option, you can then select what you want loaded later. Do this to avoid everything you had used prior being auto downloaded on wizard completion.​


I didn't see any message to automatically restore unfortunately. I reinstalled Torque Pro and when I had searched for it in the app store Google had a little notice that I had already bought it so it let me download it. So it knows my account or whatever.


----------

